# Lang 60 Deluxe



## grande (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello all!

I am currently shopping for a smoker that I can use in competitions as well as for my own personal smokes. I want something that I can put a decent amount of meat into but I also want it to be practical enough that I can use it on a regular basis when not competing.

I have a fella up here in NY that is selling an older style Lang 60 Deluxe. I was wondering if this unit is going to be a fuel hog when I am trying to just smoke a couple briskets.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't have the 60 so I'll let some of the people who own them comment on that. I have the 84 and get my wood for free and I still have a hard time bringing myself to fire it up for a small smoke so I use a smaller smoker for the small smokes but having the big one sure is nice when you need it


----------



## alblancher (Aug 10, 2011)

Grande,

What smoker are you currently using?


----------



## grande (Aug 10, 2011)

I am currently using a UDS. When I compete, I end-up having to talk my brother & a friend into going with me so that they will bring their smokers as well. The company is good, but I would like to be able to compete without having to depend on anybody.

Plus, the wife said "You should go out & buy yourself a nice smoker that is everything that you would need to compete by yourself." Now I gotta strike while the iron is hot!


----------



## alblancher (Aug 10, 2011)

So you have something to smoke on at home when you only have a small amount of food to do.  What you need is a competition smoker.  I'd concentrate on getting the one you want and not let the at home needs affect your decision.  You are in it to win so get the best tools you can.

Just my opinion


----------



## grande (Aug 10, 2011)

I hear you & agree with you....I just know that if I have a Lang in my garage, I'm going to want to use it as much as possible.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you cut and hand split your own firewood?  That is the determining factor for me.  I feel like I earn my smoke.


----------



## grande (Aug 10, 2011)

Currently, I am using lump in the UDS. I would want to convert myself into a stickburner if I got the Lang. I would have source my wood from somewhere. Not sure where yet.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok I have a Lang 48 mobile.  Fuel consumption is 2-3 sticks about 12-15 inches in lenghth once an hour aprox.  She will hold 8 - 10lb butts.  I dont mind fireing her up for just a couple racks of ribs and the temps are consistant and easy to control.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 10, 2011)

Rick, I burn more wood then that in the 36.


----------



## michael ark (Aug 10, 2011)

Look at a backwoods or a pitmakers vertical if you want size and low fuel use.Heat and smoke both rise verticaly not horizonal.Backwoods have won at least 5 MIM.


----------



## hwynboy (Aug 10, 2011)

What type of wood are you using and how big are the pieces?  I use more than that in my 36 as well.  I usually feed 2-3 logs every 20-30 minutes if I'm using oak or maple.


ShooterRick said:


> Ok I have a Lang 48 mobile.  Fuel consumption is 2-3 sticks about 12-15 inches in lenghth once an hour aprox.  She will hold 8 - 10lb butts.  I dont mind fireing her up for just a couple racks of ribs and the temps are consistant and easy to control.


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 10, 2011)

Grande,

If the price is good, I would go with the 60.

You will still have the UDS at home if you're doing something small. But you'll also have the 60 if you need to cook more. 

I haven't heard anyone say they have too many smokers...


----------



## grande (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I put in an offer on the Lang 60 Deluxe. Now to wait for his response.

I was wondering. If I was to use a combination of Lump & Wood, could I get a little "minion method" going to prolong the burn & offer myself a couple of hours of uninterupted sleep during a competition?


----------



## alblancher (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't know about un attended sleep but I would guess that there is just too many things that could go wrong while you are sleeping.  At least according to all the competition BBQ shows I have seen!


----------



## grande (Aug 18, 2011)

I know. I usually only get a couple 45 minute naps. Wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## michael ark (Aug 18, 2011)

Look at a stoker it will even send you tweets.Here it is in action 


Grande said:


> Well, I put in an offer on the Lang 60 Deluxe. Now to wait for his response.
> 
> I was wondering. If I was to use a combination of Lump & Wood, could I get a little "minion method" going to prolong the burn & offer myself a couple of hours of uninterupted sleep during a competition?


----------

